# Ping ISI irons



## Shankman

Hello fellow sufferers! This is my first post as I am a new member since three minutes ago. I am considering getting a set of Ping ISI irons. I used to have a set years ago when they first came out. Does anyone know if you can still get them custom built from Ping or have they stopped selling them due to the new groove rule?


----------

